# Remembering John Candy



## RVGleason (Oct 31, 2019)

Remembering John Candy 





Born October 31, 1950.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 1, 2019)

One of my faves. Still miss him all these years later. Nothing but good things were ever said about that man!


----------



## rubens_feeder (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm turning more and more into him (my profile pic is massively out of date). Back then I still had fat phobia about my own fattening up big time. Now I'm letting go and enjoying it. He was a great role model, he seemed to be fine in his skin and his weight. 
I still remember this amazing performance in trains planes and automobiles: 


I wish he could have lived longer, what wonderful movies we still would have gotten with him. But all the men in his family died early, he had this foreboding that he would not live long himself. I'm saddened that this is what happened then.
Thank you John for being a great role model!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 2, 2020)

He was a super talented and super funny guy. I was a fan of his back in his SCTV days and I still miss him today.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jan 2, 2020)

rubens_feeder said:


> I'm turning more and more into him (my profile pic is massively out of date). Back then I still had fat phobia about my own fattening up big time. Now I'm letting go and enjoying it. He was a great role model, he seemed to be fine in his skin and his weight.
> I still remember this amazing performance in trains planes and automobiles:
> 
> 
> ...




@rubens_feeder I still think you look mostly like Dan Akroyd but keep working on it, you're getting closer to John Candy territory all the time! I just watched Planes Trains and Automobiles again on TV today, great scene, awesome movie, excellent actor! It is tragic that he died so young, some would say because of his weight but really we don't know. I can relate to that sense of fatalism since it is customary to die young in my biological family as well, but I figure all you can do is enjoy every day as much as possible and know that anything can happen to anyone at anytime in this crazy world.


----------



## rubens_feeder (Jan 8, 2020)

squeezablysoft said:


> @rubens_feeder I still think you look mostly like Dan Akroyd but keep working on it, you're getting closer to John Candy territory all the time! I just watched Planes Trains and Automobiles again on TV today, great scene, awesome movie, excellent actor! It is tragic that he died so young, some would say because of his weight but really we don't know. I can relate to that sense of fatalism since it is customary to die young in my biological family as well, but I figure all you can do is enjoy every day as much as possible and know that anything can happen to anyone at anytime in this crazy world.



Yeah, you know, I actually look more like Dan Akroyd, I have heard that before. I should update my profile pic to reflect my new weight. 
We actually know what John Candy died of and I don't think it was his weight from the reports, he had dangerously high elevated Cholesterol and would have likely died even thin (like some of his family did). I can't find the original article, but here is a discussion about it:

https://boards.straightdope.com/sdmb/showthread.php?t=288142


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jan 8, 2020)

rubens_feeder said:


> Yeah, you know, I actually look more like Dan Akroyd, I have heard that before. I should update my profile pic to reflect my new weight.
> We actually know what John Candy died of and I don't think it was his weight from the reports, he had dangerously high elevated Cholesterol and would have likely died even thin (like some of his family did). I can't find the original article, but here is a discussion about it:
> 
> https://boards.straightdope.com/sdmb/showthread.php?t=288142



Yeah, they used to think that people got high cholesterol from a high intake of dietary cholesterol and fats and from being overweight, but more recently they have discovered that a person's cholesterol level is mostly determined by genetics so it isn't just a "fat person thing".


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 9, 2020)

A different side of Candy:


----------



## squeezablysoft (Mar 20, 2020)

Yakatori said:


> A different side of Candy:




Why, Mr. Candy, I never reckoned you spoke Southern, bless your heart, Suga!


----------



## RVGleason (Sep 30, 2020)

A very young and incredibly thinner John Candy early in his career.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Sep 30, 2020)

I wish to share with you this song from my favorite movie of the unforgettable John Candy, Delirious!


----------

